# Modded Stackmat 1st generation-lightake



## ToNy241192 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the stackmat http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Super_Competition_Speed_Timer_with_PC_Cable_Output_for_Magic_Cube_SpeedStack_Blue__Improved_Version_-42653

does anyone have this and does it work good when plugged into PC? I mean does it have any glitches while timing...


----------



## JyH (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a KO. Don't buy it. SpeedStacks was supposed to get it taken off Lightake.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2011)

Aww.. I was hoping for an actual first gen mat.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 5, 2011)

Where do you see modded or first gen, it's second genetation. 
It works great. It only had a small delay when plugged into the computer (on the computer, not timer itself)

Next time pleasr use the one answer question thread.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 5, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Aww.. I was hoping for an actual first gen mat.


 
Yeah me too.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 5, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Aww.. I was hoping for an actual first gen mat.


 
Me too, It got me excited


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't buy it. It's a knock off (KO). I vaguely remember someone on the forum buying it a while back and they had a bunch of problems with it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 6, 2011)

It looks very realistic, for a KO...


----------



## Carson (Sep 6, 2011)

That's a KO of a 2nd generation. Except for the data cable port, it is very convincing.


----------



## timeless (Sep 6, 2011)

maybe the picture was shopd


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 6, 2011)

wait... i thought the first gen was the mat timer?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

I wonder if there's anywhere where you can actually buy the first gen anymore.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Sep 6, 2011)

it's good except it breaks in like 2 days.


----------



## Mnts (Sep 6, 2011)

this timer is ok, I have it and it works fine for me, works with cct and prisma and doesn't seem to be bad quality.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, people just don't like KOs for whatever reason.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah, people just don't like KOs for whatever reason.


 
If the KO's are better than the original thing then I don't have a problem with them.


----------



## ToNy241192 (Sep 6, 2011)

anyway...the reason i asked if someone has this is that i modded my timer myself...I folowed this tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M31Sq_psqwA but now I have glitch with CCT...obviously the guys who are selling it on lightake find a way to fix that, so I figured that someone of you guys who have that timer, take it apart and send some pictures of the area around the jack, so I can see what else did they put in there, so I can fix my timer too...


----------

